# Sister of Tsarnaev



## murphy5 (May 1, 2014)

the sister of the Boston bombers. 

WTF is this family still doing here in the US.
she sent a message to an ex bf:

"I know people who can put a bomb on you"

???

What do you have to frigin do to get deported from this country anymore? Send her back to whatever hell hole country she left from.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

No kidding.. From what I've read about their mother, she should be deported too.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

murphy5 said:


> the sister of the Boston bombers.
> 
> WTF is this family still doing here in the US.
> she sent a message to an ex bf:
> ...



She's a native born white girl American convert.


----------



## Openminded (Feb 21, 2013)

Not the wife/widow (who is American). The sisters are Chechen or whatever. I didn't realize until recently they were here. The wife/widow is living with the two sisters in New Jersey and has remarried (no idea who she married) and has an infant boy. Both sisters have charges pending with other stuff before this latest incident with one of the sisters.


----------



## murphy5 (May 1, 2014)

yeah she is NOT the wife of the dead bomber. She is his sister...over from western Russia somewhere. 

I do not understand, where there is a preponderance of terrorist ties evidence, that they do not just put them on a banana boat back home


we definitely do not want them HERE


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

With THIS administration? Deport Muslims for saying violent things and making threats? Are you high?


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Runs like Dog said:


> She's a native born white girl American convert.


It's his sister, not the SIL. 

She's white, Eastern European, and Muslim from birth just as the brothers are/were.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Well in that case you can't deport an American citizen unless you can prove that there something fraudulent or criminal in their seeking naturalization in the first place. Like if it turned out you were a Nazi war criminal living in the US under a false identity. But the fact that you're accused of a crime HERE is of no consequence at all.

The only place I think there's a subtle legal distinction is where you're a US National, not a citizen, eg. a legal resident of Puerto Rico. You could be technically deported back to PR but that's still technically the US anyhow.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

The family immigrated to the USA in 2002. If she is a US citizen she got that status more recently. She could be stripped of the citizenship and deported... the whole family could. Well except for there brother who will spend the rest of his life in prison or get the death penalty.


----------



## jaharthur (May 25, 2012)

She's not a citizen. But you can't just kick somebody out of the country. There are legal procedures that must be followed and they take time. That she has a son who is a natural born US citizen would complicate things.

Her brother, the bomber IS a naturalized citizen. Although he could be stripped of his citizenship, in general that requires a conviction first of certain crimes that are identified as grounds for revocation. Since he has yet to be convicted, he remains a citizen.

While the delay may be frustrating, I prefer that the government follow the laws enacted by Congress.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

jaharthur said:


> She's not a citizen. But you can't just kick somebody out of the country. There are legal procedures that must be followed and they take time. That she has a son who is a natural born US citizen would complicate things.
> 
> Her brother, the bomber IS a naturalized citizen. Although he could be stripped of his citizenship, in general that requires a conviction first of certain crimes that are identified as grounds for revocation. Since he has yet to be convicted, he remains a citizen.
> 
> While the delay may be frustrating, I prefer that the government follow the laws enacted by Congress.


I think that everyone is aware that there is a legal process to kicking someone out of the country and/or stripping them of their naturalized citizenship.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Then she can walk in thru Mexico. No worries.


----------



## PhillyGuy13 (Nov 29, 2013)

Whole situation makes me sick. Not only are they TERRORISTS, they emigrated here to the US, gladly held out their hands for any any all social service help, and then still decided that America sucks and pulled this crap.

"At least" the terrorists born and raised in the Middle East have some kind of warped ideology on why the US is bad. This family is the lowest of the low. Where was their ideology when they had their hands out. 

I really wish the Muslim nations would put their money where their mouths are when it comes to denouncing the Muslim extremists. Instead we get lip service. This world is in deep trouble.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HuggyBear (Aug 4, 2012)

EleGirl said:


> It's his sister, not the SIL.
> 
> She's white, Eastern European, and Muslim from birth just as the brothers are/were.


Not quite, she's from the Caucasus (Checnya), eastern europeans and especially Russians do NOT consider them white, or even Russian. Actually the quite derogatory term used is "Churk" because they come from Turkic-language areas

Keep in mind that their father applied for, and received asylum in the US (under the Bush regime, I might add)... I'll assume that was for a good (all Bushes support Sunni wahabbists) reason.

You'll probably find more truth and insight concerning these people on "conspiracy" websites than you will from any of the "usual" news sources...

You really find a stupid, empty threat is grounds for deporting someone and stripping them of citizenship?


----------



## murphy5 (May 1, 2014)

yes they were admitted under some sort of "emergency" special program for refugees. 

But, in hind sight, maybe they were refugees from Russia because...they were *******s?


----------

